# FreeBSD-Boot_Problem_Graphic(SOLVED)



## Karolson (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello All
Fresh guy here (First try BSD, just want some this true UNIX feel), but I got one problem. 
I got Lenovo Y70. I install FreeBSD from usb, all go nice and smooth ,making a 3 partitions (auto from Bsd installer) swap, boot, and /.
I am using Grub 2 to boot BSD , i got grub installed on EFI disk from windows. 


> ```
> menuentry "FreeBSD" --class freebsd --class bsd --class os {
> insmod ufs2
> insmod bsd
> ...



It's booting ok unless i just got weird graphic scramble( and think that it's even working, pressing enter just reboot it again to grub)


>



My specification is a 

Intel HD Graphics 4600 and Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M.
If i just run Live CD from usb it boot normal, I can even mount my partition system, but can't make any ports (just try to install Nvidia drivers), i just a problem with wifi too, but this is just another story, for now i just need to make it boot just from Grub2.


----------



## Karolson (Dec 5, 2016)

Solved. It was easy like hell, If you got same problem. I just use disk
1. Make normal Free bsd instalation ,
2. Instal grub2 on your Efi partition (if you don't have any, find how to make one )
3. Copy all stuff from FreeBSD Efi to /EFI/FreeBsd
4. Add in Grub.conf

```
menuentry 'FreeBSD 11' 
{
    set root='hd0,gpt2' // Your EFI partition
    chainloader /EFI/FreeBSD/BOOTX64.EFI
}
```
5. ALL WORKING NOW


----------

